# Combat ki



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 18, 2012)

My friend showed me some videos of combat ki on youtube, and my initial reaction was being very impressed. Then it got replaced by skepticism, so i asked my college sensei/coach about it yesterday, and he had a bit of a negative reaction, basically thinking that it's almost all showmanship stuff, and not actually usable in any sort of fight. Figured i'd ask here and see what everyone else thought of it. Is it legit, or just trickery? and if it is legit, is it actually useful in real fights?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 18, 2012)

Real of fake....don't know but from what I have seen of it I have to ask myself this question. 

In a real life fight how many people are going to give you that kind of time to prepare yourself before they attack you in the specific spot you have prepared for the attack.


----------



## pgsmith (Sep 18, 2012)

I knew a gentleman that used to study that years ago. He likened it to a parlor trick. With a lot of practice, you can learn to do it. However, it takes preparation so it is only useful as a trick to impress others.


----------



## lklawson (Sep 18, 2012)

kempodisciple said:


> My friend showed me some videos of combat ki on youtube, and my initial reaction was being very impressed. Then it got replaced by skepticism, so i asked my college sensei/coach about it yesterday, and he had a bit of a negative reaction, basically thinking that it's almost all showmanship stuff, and not actually usable in any sort of fight. Figured i'd ask here and see what everyone else thought of it. Is it legit, or just trickery? and if it is legit, is it actually useful in real fights?


Perhaps it would be helpful if you would define your term, "Combat Ki."  The phrase can mean several different things to different people.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 18, 2012)

Train fighting with physics and anatomy being yours guides.  Works out much better.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Sep 18, 2012)

I believe it is also sometimes called Juko Kai. If people want to do that as some sort process to overcome the fear of being hit then fine, power to them, but I do not see it as a reliable martial skill for all the obvious reasons. I'd rather just move out of the way and not be hit personally.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 18, 2012)

If we are talking about the Juko Kai, and their version of "Combat Ki" (and I rather fear we are...), then we're talking about Rod Sacharnoski.... Let's just say that he is far from the most respected in martial arts. But, if you want to see some of this in "action", well...






Ludicrous.


----------



## Buka (Sep 19, 2012)

On Sixty Minutes, Mark Owen (pseudonym) the Navy Seal who wrote of the Bin Laden raid, recounted how Bin Laden's son, Khalid, was taken out. As the SEAL team reached the third floor, Khalid poked his head from a corridor, then promptly pulled it back. The SEAL point man whispered, "psst, Khalid, hey Khalid". Khalid poked his head out again, and was promptly shot.

I think Khalid studied "Combat Ki"


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## punisher73 (Sep 19, 2012)

Many arts have body toughening/conditioning as part of their training.  Simple fact is, when the body is given a pain stimulus that it isn't used to it feels worse and you panic.  Getting hit gets you used to that and raises your threshold.  Outside of that, I don't see the need to let someone repeatedly kick me in the groin so often that the testicles actually start to harden (that fight science video actually talks about the process).

Yeah, he can take a kick there without pain, but does it still work for the finer things in life?  I know some of the "iron crotch" people damage their stuff so much it doesn't work because it's not made to stretch out and lift weights or pull heavy objects with.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 19, 2012)

@himura kenshin and chris parker: yes, that is what i was referring to. I knew it was too good to be true, but, a guy cant help but hope, can he?


----------



## jasonbrinn (Sep 19, 2012)

Ouch!  My only question is - even if this is true which it appears to be - why?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2012)

jasonbrinn said:


> Ouch!  My only question is - even if this is true which it appears to be - why?




Well just in case you ever playing soccer and this happens


----------



## oaktree (Sep 19, 2012)

That Guy looks to happy getting kicked there xue.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2012)

oaktree said:


> That Guy looks to happy getting kicked there xue.




That's what DA DA DAAAAAAA Combat Ki will do for ya


----------



## pgsmith (Sep 19, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> That's what DA DA DAAAAAAA Combat Ki will do for ya



  Actually, I think that should be "dum dum duuuuuuuummmmmmbbbbbb"


----------



## Aiki Lee (Sep 19, 2012)

Avoiding pain via a rising shin kick to the groin is easy. If you lift your hips, you raise your daddy bags up and the kick connects with your buttocks instead. It's a decent trick for parties. I'm pretty sure they are just tightening their muscles to negate some impact, but Houdini use to do that too until he screwed up one time got punched in the gut and died from internal bleeding.


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 20, 2012)

I've done that same groin kick thing to impress the gullible at various events in my old school.  I've also trained in iron shirt, which has some value.  However, knowing those things, I'm smart enough not to let some knucklehead kick me in the groin or hit me just so I can be the big bad martial artist.  Even with iron shirt, solid strikes hurt and I'd rather not have the jewels shattered because I was showing off.  "Combat ki" is much the same.  I've felt chi in very hard training and a couple of street altercations.  I don't deny it exsist, but it in no way works like these demonstrations want to put forth.  If your body alignments, focus, or even movement is not right, the chi won't flow anyway.  Even if it does, you aren't all the sudden superman or able to overcome physics.  So train the basics, getting the fundamentals of your system trained into your head and body.  Don't worry about the magic men putting on thier shows.

Himura is right.  Houdini died because he wasn't ready when he told a fan it was okay to punch him and it ruptured an infection inside his body.  Good warning.


----------

